# jumping out hunting.....



## L&M (11 September 2012)

We had a lovely mornings autumn hunting today. Whilst sitting admiring the beautiful welsh borders view, the field was discussing attitudes to jumping.

Personally I hate it - I only jump if I have to as some of things we jump are trappy and usually out of bad ground. The more I have got to know our country, the more I have worked out how to get round the jumps rather than over!!!!

I am very lucky to have 2 to hunt - one is an overgrown ex BSJA pony and all I have to do is point, so gives me a lot of confidence, and often gives me no other option! The other is an Irish cob who has an equally good jump, but will put in an occasional stop if he knows I am not committed, and always feel I am letting him down if I wimp out.

Does anyone else feel like this, or do I just need a kick up the preverbial?! 

Also do you think you are less of a 'hunter' if you don't like jumping?

Just musing.......


----------



## Amymay (11 September 2012)

Have always been a terrible wimp out jumping.  But there is nothing better than being on something that's a jumping machine to make those worries disappear.


----------



## Littlelegs (11 September 2012)

I'm the opposite, I love the jumping side. Two main ones I've hunted were my 14.2 who sounds similar to yours op, & an eventer I had. The eventer was more the old-fashioned xc type & was a gentleman to hunt, whilst pretty much being born to jump anything you'd meet out hunting. The occasions I have taken a green horse out I'm always disappointed at having to skip the big & tricky stuff. Intend taking daughter to some proper off lr meets this season with me on something safe & I will no doubt feel equally disappointed at going round the big stuff. However its each to their own, much easier to be bold on a horse that is equally so & knows its job. The vast majority of us hunt for pleasure, so its really down to whatever you enjoy.


----------



## HoHum (11 September 2012)

I'm with you Sidney, but it is only because I'm going into my sixth season with current pack that I know how to get around if there is no need to go over. 
Having said that, if there is reason to be speeding in a straight line across country I will, within reason jump, what needs to be jumped. But I don't go for jollies over big hedges to prove I can any more that is for sure! 
Isn't there a saying about never jumping if there is an open gate to be seen? 
And surely, without wishing to start an argument, the reason we are out with hounds isn't to see how many jumps we can do on a morning., or how high a hedge we can conquer this season ?


----------



## Archiepoo (11 September 2012)

well im going to hunt this year for the first time in my life  im really excited and its only because i now have a jumping machine thats hunted before and i trust totally im going at all! but its the jumping im going for!


----------



## JenHunt (11 September 2012)

I'm somewhere in the middle. I love jumping, and Ron makes it easy and rarely gives me a choice in the matter. But, if the ground is really trappy/deep then I'm not averse to going round, and if it's a day with little or no jumping, it doesn't spoil my day (just Ron's! )


----------



## cptrayes (11 September 2012)

HoHum said:



			And surely, without wishing to start an argument, the reason we are out with hounds isn't to see how many jumps we can do on a morning., or how high a hedge we can conquer this season ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm out for that very reason. I couldn't give a damn about how the doggies are working, I want big hedges to jump and so does my horse. 

I wouldn't dream of saying "we" hunt for that reason meaning the whole field and to be honest it's a bit annoying that you seem to have tried to speak for what you consider to be "real" hunters. I don't look down on people who don't jump and I don't expect to be looked down on because I am not much interested in hounds.  I reckon if you took out all the payments by people who hunt to jump and not to watch hounds, they'd all be bankrupt overnight.

I hunt for this, and for me this makes life worth living when you are on a horse who is as enthusiastic as you are about it:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-EuL6xpZs-q4/TqCNep9gtKI/AAAAAAAAAxM/K6BUGQ9p5ZA/s400/radar+hedge.jpg


Sidney it does not matter to me whether you like to jump or not as long as hunting puts a smile on your face. I'm pleased you had a good day, I am counting the hours until Saturday.


----------



## Hunters (12 September 2012)

Different people hunt for different reasons. For example: 

Q) do you see foot followers galloping across plough then jumping across hedges? 

A) No - because they hunt to see hounds working. It is horses for courses & each person has their own individual interest. 

Hunting is not a team sport although done collectively it is for the individual enjoyment of those who take part.  In other words, jump if you want to - or don't if you don't want to


----------



## Bernster (12 September 2012)

I am currently in a bit of limbo on this.  I lost my confidence a bit xc so went non jumping with my original horse.  I still had a fab day out but did occasionally feel like a second citizen and I would like to find some brave pants soon.  I do think it's more fun when you jump and easier to keep up with the field, not get lost trying to find the alternative route etc etc but no-one has ever commented on me not jumping.

Have a second horse now who I know is bolder and braver but sadly the same numpty rider seems to sitting on her (go figure  ).  First outing this weekend!


----------



## jess_asterix (13 September 2012)

I do love the jumping aspect of it and will jump whatever's in front of me but i do have 2 superstars!! 

I also love watching hounds work so a day with no jumping isn't the end of the world


----------



## cptrayes (13 September 2012)

Hunters said:



			Different people hunt for different reasons. For example: 

Q) do you see foot followers galloping across plough then jumping across hedges? 

A) No - because they hunt to see hounds working. It is horses for courses & each person has their own individual interest.
		
Click to expand...

Do you see foot followers paying a daily sub? No. If it wasn't for the jumpers there would be no hounds for them to be watching    I hunt with a drag pack (2 actually). Most of our foot followers seem to be watching the horses, not the hounds 

Completely agree with you though, jump if you want to, if not, don't. I can't help being a sad muppet whose life is not wort living without my adrenaline fix


----------



## Rose Folly (13 September 2012)

Sadly can't do it any more, but loved my 18 years of hunting - and the jumping was the icing on the cake. But it does help to have a jumping machine. I had two in spades, and they did all the calculating, and I just sat quiet and adored every moment But that was in the days when hunt jumps were few and far between. You just took fences, hedges, whatever as you came at them - sometimes with surprising results. But that feeling when you horse gathers himself effortlessly up, you clear whatever it is and 'lands running' has got to be one of the greatest thrills on this earth. 

But, not everyone wants to do it, and why should they. And I also greatly admire the riders who know the country like the back of their had, never jump, but know all the short cuts etc and are still there at the end.Good hunting, whichever way you do it!


----------



## Mince Pie (13 September 2012)

I tend to find it depends what I'm riding at the time. My cob has a technique of "good pace into jump, stop dead at the bottom of the fence and then heave yourself over it" which scares the pants off me over solid fences. My welshie however would jump anything from a good pace and I loved jumping her when out. 
I would be wary about jumping something like this on the cob as (steep downhill to 3 foot upright with drop on the other side):


----------



## Bernster (13 September 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I'm out for that very reason. I couldn't give a damn about how the doggies are working, I want big hedges to jump and so does my horse. 

I wouldn't dream of saying "we" hunt for that reason meaning the whole field and to be honest it's a bit annoying that you seem to have tried to speak for what you consider to be "real" hunters. I don't look down on people who don't jump and I don't expect to be looked down on because I am not much interested in hounds.  I reckon if you took out all the payments by people who hunt to jump and not to watch hounds, they'd all be bankrupt overnight.

I hunt for this, and for me this makes life worth living when you are on a horse who is as enthusiastic as you are about it:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-EuL6xpZs-q4/TqCNep9gtKI/AAAAAAAAAxM/K6BUGQ9p5ZA/s400/radar+hedge.jpg


Sidney it does not matter to me whether you like to jump or not as long as hunting puts a smile on your face. I'm pleased you had a good day, I am counting the hours until Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

That picture ! Wowzer !


----------

